
Pathfinding Demystified (2014) - mooreds
https://gabrielgambetta.com/generic-search.html
======
ggambetta
So weird to open Hacker News in the morning and find my own writing on the
front page :) Happy to answer any questions.

Shameless plug I: check out these Client Side Prediction articles, they tend
to be well received! [https://gabrielgambetta.com/client-server-game-
architecture....](https://gabrielgambetta.com/client-server-game-
architecture.html)

Shameless plug II: check out my Computer Graphics textbook,
[https://gabrielgambetta.com/computer-graphics-from-
scratch](https://gabrielgambetta.com/computer-graphics-from-scratch) Coming
soon as a real, actual book, with pages and stuff, in collaboration with No
Starch Press :)

~~~
reitzensteinm
It's weird to open Hacker News and see how far the author of Betty's Beer Bar
has come :)

~~~
ggambetta
Now I'm literally blushing.

------
lloeki
Nice and simple, but I’m a big fan of Amit Patel / Red Blob Games articles on
the subject, and more. The interactive visualisations really drive the point
home, and also tackle less usual stuff like hex grids and circular objects in
dedicated articles.

Introduction:

[https://www.redblobgames.com/pathfinding/a-star/introduction...](https://www.redblobgames.com/pathfinding/a-star/introduction.html)

Much, much more, with in depth notes, variants, optimisations, moving targets
and obstacles...:

[http://theory.stanford.edu/~amitp/GameProgramming/](http://theory.stanford.edu/~amitp/GameProgramming/)

And other intriguing articles:

[https://www.redblobgames.com/](https://www.redblobgames.com/)

~~~
ggambetta
Amit's articles are fantastic. I devoured them in my early gamedev days (late
90s / early 00s). I finally got to meet Amit at GDC in 2017, I hope I didn't
go into fanboy mode too much! He's the nicest guy. Worth following on Twitter
too: [https://twitter.com/redblobgames](https://twitter.com/redblobgames)

~~~
dkersten
Oh, thanks for the twitter link! Followed. I also found his site in my early
programming years (2000) but took many years before I finally actually
implemented A* and found it’s actually not hard (at least not for a toy
implementation).

------
_pmf_
Additional info (known to most, but might be useful for someone): A* is not at
all specific to path finding; it's a general strategy for optimized search
across a problem space.

------
melling
Prior comments:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7753278](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7753278)

------
Animats
If you want to understand A* , just watch this animation.

I had to do better than A* recently. Didn't have enough memory for all the
data A* needs. Used "head for goal, hit wall, follow wall both ways until fail
or can head for goal again". Examines fewer cells than A* .

(I hate this implementation of Markdown.)

------
mstaylorwebb
Great instructions

